#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  任用  系統管理員 wingwolf

## 狼王白牙

2012年十月二日正式任用 *wingwolf*為 系統管理員

wingwolf 在狼之樂園營運期間　十分高度的參與狼之樂園的活動

在狼之樂園暫停營運期間  更成功了架設正式論壇  DRAGICLAND - 幻想起飞的地方

足以證明其論壇架設  美工 及管理能力

故除了任用 wingwolf 為狼之樂園第二系統管理員之外  白牙更與 wingwolf 達成協定

wingwolf 擔任狼之樂園第二系統管理員間  負責版面美化及系統管理
白牙則將在 wingwolf 擔任狼之樂園第二系統管理員任期內  無條件提供主機及頂級域名 dragicland.com 給予 wingwolf 使用
約定期限為無限期  除非白牙或wingwolf之一離開獸同好圈  或者不願意再協助管理狼之樂園美化及版面管理
否則白牙無限期負擔 dragicland.com 之域名及主機費用

以上為任用協定及公告
狼之樂園創辦者  狼王白牙  2012/10/02

----------


## 希諾道

恭喜羽狼成為系統管理員~ ：３
互相支持是優良美德~~ (望著狼王白牙和羽狼)
版主們都辛苦了~ (被拖走)

----------


## 斯冰菊

本狼原本已經以為羽狼很厲害了，沒想到她還架設一個論壇哪！ :狐狸嚇到: 本狼遠遠不及哉！

白牙老大也很辛苦，在這四十天忙著將狼版資料轉換、翻譯，為了眾獸能早日重臨狼版日夜操勞；您辛苦了，最近有空別忘了讓狼體多休養一下喔。 :wuf_e_wink: 

本狼對所有的版主致上一千兆分的感謝！！！凹嗚~~~~~~！！！ :wuf_e_howl:

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

老大辛苦了～

另外恭喜羽狼囉

----------


## wingwolf

一直以來都辛苦白牙了，這段時間也是切身體會到了編程的複雜（鞠躬）
可是糟糕我好像喜歡上寫代碼了（不）

感謝各位的支持和祝福
我會努力做好的^^

同時感謝白牙的支持^^

*祝樂園越來越棒（❤）*

----------


## ALEX

哇 恭喜羽狼  :Smile: 
這次事情也辛苦老大了
希望未來別再發生
也祝福狼版早日步入正軌

----------


## 幻貓

恭喜羽狼呀~DL的介面真的挺美觀的
也感謝白牙這一個月資料轉移及復站的辛勞

原諒我把站務工作丟給你們自己跑去拼課業〈死
加油 :Smile:

----------


## 暮光的兵部

都好厲害。。。
我是趕不上你們了。。。
。。。。。。
哎呀呀最近是怎麼了

----------


## 紅峽青燦

大驚!!老大!!DL主機也是您~
辛苦了!!!

恭喜羽大(?)
兩個版我都喜歡~

<(最討厭寫程式，在學校交程式作業可以逃就逃.......不然就電腦課請公假做實驗)

----------

